# tato zpráva zatím nemá techniku ohlašenou



## parolearruffate

Pomoc.....
Může mi někdo tu větu vysvětlit?

ZNS mne informoval, že tato zpráva zatím nemá techniku ohlašenou a připravenou k použití v akci

A ještě:
Opěrný bod byl vybran přiblížně ve vzdalenosti cca 1500 m od objektu.

cca: co to je???

Diky moc, je to moc urgentní...

Laura


----------



## Jana337

Prosím řekni nám, o čem ten text je.

Nemůže to být správa místo zpráva? Se zprávou mi to nedává smysl: ZNS informed me that the technology (or equipment) of this _message - zpráva / administration - správa_ hasn't been reported yet and that it is not ready to be used in action (which can mean a lot of things...).

Opěrný bod - supporting point (no idea what all it can mean in technological jargon), linchpin, fulcro

Cca - circa

Jana


----------



## parolearruffate

Děkuju Jano, já přesně nevím, o čem to jde. Mě poslali teto text, který bych měla překladat do dneska. Devět vět... 
Je to Zpráva
Děkuju


----------



## Jana337

OK, netuším, co to znamená, když je tam zpráva. Možná překlep?

Jana


----------

